# Apple Crescents



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

1 tube of store bought crescent rolls
1 can apple pie filling
1 package of your favor nuts
Fill crescents with apple and nuts and baked.
At the camp site in a Dutch oven, metal baking pan or plain foil in the bbq (especially when no power is available), it drives the neighbors crazy.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks RTG I think apple pie spice would go well with this.


----------



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

camo2460 said:


> Thanks RTG I think apple pie spice would go well with this.


With vanilla ice cream!! :droolie:


----------



## valannb22 (Jan 6, 2012)

Wow, that sounds goooood


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

camo2460 said:


> Thanks RTG I think apple pie spice would go well with this.


Thanks for the up-date I hope members catch this one, apple spice is a very important ingredient to anything with apples.:2thumb:


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

readytogo said:


> Thanks for the up-date I hope members catch this one, apple spice is a very important ingredient to anything with apples.:2thumb:


Cinnamon and nutmeg store well longterm whole. A good quality grater comes in handy.


----------

